# Said goodby to Yoda yesterday... Topbrass New Millennium*** 8/16/98 - 10/8/13



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm posting some pics of the best hunting dog I ever saw, will add some writing when my eyes clear later.

A younger John and Yoda around 2004...
 


Yoda in his "office" ready for work...


Test driving my new boat Fall 2009...



He's still got it at age eleven...





Yoda's last hunt two years ago...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John,

What a wonderful tribute...such memories. I've enjoyed reading about Yoda, thanks for sharing him with RTF over the past few years. I hope these memories help easy the pain of your loss. 

Condolences,

Lainee, Bullet, Tango and Riot


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your lose. You can see the love you had for each other in the last picture. Very touching.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

John, 

Sorry for your loss! You two look like you made a great team. Yoda was lucky to have an owner like you!! Cherish the time you had together.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee put it very well.

I'm sorry John. 

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Gallery of sweet memories, what wonderful times you had and such a bond. Very sorry you had to say good bye. RIP and Godspeed, Yoda.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

John-I am so very sorry for your loss, they take a piece of our heart when they go. Godspeed Yoda.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice tribute. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I will say it in a song.

Oh Danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling
From glen to glen and down the mountain side
The summer's gone and all the roses fallin'
It's you, it's you, must go and I must bide
But come ye back, when summer's in the meadow
Or when the valley's hushed and white with snow
I'll be here in sunshine or in shadow
I'll be here, oh Danny boy, I'll miss you so

God Bless

Keith


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

So sorry for you John. It is sad for all of us here when we lose one of the "avatar" dogs. They are the ones we have lived with and shared with by participating on this forum. Yoda you will be missed.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about your loss John. I can't imagine it isn't devastating. Bait has talked more than once about your hospitality and it says a lot about your kind heart. I made it to the last pic before crying. My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

John, I am sorry for your loss. Yoda is now in the place where his legs will always be young and strong, senses always keen, and where there are no closed seasons.

Dave


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Love is a wonderful thing, it clearly shows from 2 of Gods best creatures!

PEACE John, run like the wind Yoda!

stan b


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

So sorry for your loss John. I know it's rough losing your buddy.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

hang tough john. thoughts and prayers for you brother.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry John. From your pictures, she was living the good life till the end!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, John


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

What a beautiful boy and a beautiful life you gave him! Thanks for sharing that, John and I hope you're able to smile through your tears!

Jennifer


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> I'm so sorry for your lose. You can see the love you had for each other in the last picture. Very touching.


Thanks,


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss John...you have some great memories to cherish. Great pictures and a fine tribute to Yoda.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ahh... John, I'm so sorry. I just met Bait last weekend up in NJ and we were talking about you and your dogs. I'm glad you have all those great photos to go with the memories etched in your mind. Nothing better than a wonderful retriever who loves to hunt.


----------



## DukDog (Mar 4, 2012)

As I read the headline I said "uh oh" out loud. I am so sorry to hear this. I remember meeting Yoda at a hunt test in Missoula a couple years ago when he was just a "spectator" in the gallery. I could definately tell the love that you had for him then and also the times that I have spoke to you since then when you would mention him. It's a crazy hard thing to say "until we see each other again". You have to remember all the good times that you had together and also the good life that you gave him. Take Care John and I will be thinking about you and Yoda. Dusty, " from the boat ramp "


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Very sorry to hear of your loss John. Safe travels to the Bridge Yoda.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry John, He had quite a run and made a million memories-


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute....

so sorry for your loss.

lesa c


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Dear, dear John:

You mentioned to me that you didn't know how long Yoda would be with you, but, of course, I couldn't accept that. I am so sorry for your loss, and it is such a big loss. I have all those photos of Yoda and we can keep him alive by using them again somewhere down the line----lots and lots of wondeful memories. My heart goes out to you and Cheryl.

Hugs, Glenda


Hug


----------



## Tigershark (Jun 20, 2011)

John, sorry for your loss


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry, John. The love you have for your dogs, always comes through.
Rest well, Yoda. Good dog, good boy.


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

So sorry john, never ever easy but he blessed you with many a happy years. Take care

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

So sorry John....


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, John. Those memories will be so special as you miss Yoda.

Hugs


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss John, I know how special Yoda was to you


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

What a lovely pictorial tribute to a fine dawg. I'm so sorry for your loss, John.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

John

What a shame.

Those pictures really show the special relationship you had with Yoda.

My sincere condolences

Gooser


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great photos sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Man John, I'm so sorry! We don't get to keep them long enough. It is readily apparent how much you care for your dogs. You were lucky to have each other.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

John and Cheryl I am so very sorry for your loss. I remember Yoda well such a wonderful Golden. The pictures are wonderful but made me cry. for your loss.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Heaven got another special one, that is for sure. When they get to be 15, it's like you've always had them, and always will.... except now you will hold him dearly in your heart. My condolences on the loss of Yoda. What a grand boy he is.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Yoda was my second field trial dog, four years behind Cody the dog in my avatar. He was never a big dog, hanging within a pound or two of 63 lbs right up to the end of his life, but he was full of heart and showed remarkable marking skills right from early puppyhood. Yoda was a pretty good derby dog but was a bit unlucky to come up in a derby class that included Carbon, Auggie and Rugby. Yoda was lucky to get four derby fourths and numerous Jams behind those great marking dogs. He progressed rapidly through the Qual getting a back to back first and second when he was less than three.

Yoda was advancing in his all age training when disaster struck around his fourth birthday, he injured his back and underwent surgery to fuse his spine at WSU in Pullman. The doctor thought his prognosis for running full speed was good, then the other shoe dropped our first day back from training the next Spring, he hit something sharp and severed his Achilles tendon, another surgery and more rehab, but unbelievably later that summer he won a big Open the day before he turned five at Roberts ID. It was particularly satisfying as he beat Carbon and other big hitters on a very hard Open head to head. Unfortunately due to the injuries he altered his gait and as he was a very hard charger, he wore out prematurely. We was as savvy as any good all age dog, but at age eight he was running out of gas in the fourth series and had to be retired. Who would of guessed he would bless us with five more years of companionship. Rich Larsen who has trained and judged a lot of dogs says Yoda is the best marker he ever saw.

I've mentioned this before, but I have had the same hunting buddy, best friend for over twenty years. Over the years Neil carves the decoys and I supply the dogs. We both helped each other build specialized duck hunting boats. The last three years of Yoda's hunting career we happened to keep a journal of every hunting trip, good or bad. Every location, how we set up, weather, wind, type of ducks and how they were flying, what we shot, cripples, ducks retrieved, name of hunters and dog. Over that three year period we shot 268 ducks and geese, not a lot compared to some outfitter dogs, but respectable for two old guys who don't care much about limits anymore. Anyway during any given season, most ducks fall dead or dying near the boat, but believe it or not we occasionally only cripple a duck which sails far back into thick cattails or worse yet, floating driftwood. Over that journal period Yoda never missed a bird. His record was 268/0! To this day Neil, who used to be a hunting guide, says Yoda is the best hunting dog he ever had the pleasure of shooting over.

Obviously there was much more to Yoda than field trial and hunting expertise, Yoda was special to Cheryl and I for fifteen years of our 22 year marriage. There is just too much to say about Yoda except that yesterday he woke up in his fluffy bed right next to mine and today he didn't.

John


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

So very sorry John. You are very fortunate to have had him and shared all those hunts together. Harry


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry for you loss John.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry John. You had a great time knowing and loving him. He will be missed.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

John, my heart truly breaks for you and Mrs. Cheryl. I know a piece of your soul is gone. But what a blessed, blessed boy Yoda was to have you and the life you provided. Not to mention all your love. 
Please know you are in my prayers.
God Bless You,
Becky


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

That last photo was a real heartbreaker. An old dog, resting in the boat with a warm coat over him. Condolences to you, but what fine memories you have.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss... Wonderful pictures and awesome tribute..


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm sorry John. It's tough when the old ones pass. They mean so much to us.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

So very sorry John. Glad I got to spend a little time with Yoda at WRRC - what a sweet old guy! So hard to lose those really special ones...
Diane
Good luck in TX - Yoda will be with you in spirit.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear the news John, he was good one. Saw him win a qual here in UT and was very impressed with him. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

John -

It's hard to think of words to say. Don't know you or Yoda but I felt him come to life in your tribute and that's a joy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet Yoda.
"Whisper my name in your heart, and I will be there"


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

John, I'm so sorry


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A wonderful tribute to a very special dog. What a grand life he had with you, I know he will be missed. I am sorry.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Very sorry to hear of Yoda leaving and waiting at the Rainbow Bridge. Condolences on your loss.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear your loss. What wonderful pictures you have for memories. Take care!


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Dear John,

I have always enjoyed your post and I am sorry to hear of your loss. Thanks for the stories and sharing the memories.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

John,

I'm sorry for your loss. He looked like a dog who could hunt and a wonderful companion, can't say any better than that.


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

John I am sorry for you loss. May Yoda remain close to your heart.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

John, I am so very sorry for you and Cheryl. He had a great life and certainly enjoyed hanging around the training group. You were the best mentor for him. He will be missed.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry John, all the best


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss! A fine looking dog!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Very sorry to hear this news John.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice dog, a wonderful adventurous long life and a great owner. God bless.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## tuckerdutch (Dec 8, 2012)

My own golden is 14. Just know you gave that dog an awesome life when most pooches live a fat adventure free existence. I hope you have another dog your training or don't hesitate to get a new puppy because a dog deserves a great owner like you.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Very sorry


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

John, 
Please accept my condolences on the loss of your dear friend,

john


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

So very sorry to read of your family's loss. You and your wife loved Yoda and he loved you back. You both had a long and wonderful life with Yoda. I wish your family the very best. I know your loss hurts so badly, your photos tell of true love and devotion. You and Cheryl are very fine people. Take comfort in the knowledge that Yoda knew of your love and devotion. Rest well BIG DOG!


----------



## BobOwens (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures John, the bond we share is a special one. Sad for your loss.


----------



## sbl (Jul 11, 2011)

John, I'm so sorry for your loss of Yoda. It's so hard when they're gone. I'll miss seeing him with you this winter.
Sounds like 15 great years.
Sarah


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful words and photos of a wonderful dog. I have always enjoyed getting to know a little about Yoda over the internet throughout the last 7 years, he seemed like the perfect Golden Retriever to me.
We are so sorry for your loss.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

John, losing a dog is bad enough; losing your best buddy after that many years and experiences cannot be adequately described. He'll be waiting.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*So sorry for your loss!

The Homburg's*


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. It looks like you had a great time together. Godspeed Yoda.


----------



## luvgld (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog. I am so sorry.


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

Cherish the memories


----------



## Cal99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, what a nice tribute!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh John, I am so sorry! I know how much he meant yo you. I am so rarely on RTF and happened to open it up while passing some time where I used to live and saw this. Trying not to cry while sitting in the restaurant but it is hard. Hold his memories close. RIP Yoda.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Very sorry for your loss John. What a fine looking fellow Yoda was, the memories of all those hunts and great times won't always make you cry.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Yoda's face sez it all. I feel your pain...Time will help you enjoy what Yoda brought you.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just saw this thread. I'm so sorry to hear that Yoda has left us. I'm going to miss him searching out the birds and following the girls at our training sessions. What a wonderful dog he was, enjoying life right up until the end.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

My heart felt condolences John. Chin up!

Glenn


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Sorry for your loss John, If only they could live forever.


----------



## mlp267 (Oct 9, 2013)

What a wonderful relationship you have had over the long years. I swear it's harder to lose a buddy you've been with for 15 yrs. I know I lost my last golden after 15 yrs and it broke my heart. But the pain has lessened with my "new" dogs to buddy with even though I still miss her dearly. My thoughts are with, cherish those moments/years you spent together. Mary


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

mlp267 said:


> What a wonderful relationship you have had over the long years. I swear it's harder to lose a buddy you've been with for 15 yrs. I know I lost my last golden after 15 yrs and it broke my heart. But the pain has lessened with my "new" dogs to buddy with even though I still miss her dearly. My thoughts are with, cherish those moments/years you spent together. Mary


Yoda a couple weeks before he passed...


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Still enjoying the retriever up to the end.!Such a wonderful Golden!


----------



## M. Robinson (Apr 13, 2011)

JOHN, We have not met but I feel your loss. The photos of that wonderful white face tell it all. I lost my first field dog last spring (same face)....also a Topbrass dog. Last week I put on a black fleece that had hung in my trailer over the summer. Her fine golden fur was still all over it. I cried one more time. Not sure if I can wash it just yet.
Cherish the love you two had.

Medie


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

John, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Yoda. So many wonderful years together and through all the obstacles he hung in there for you. You have such wonderful memories to cherish forever as so many of us do with our very special dogs. Take care and we hope to see you at the Specialty later this month.

Arleen & Gregg


----------



## StElmoQn (Oct 20, 2004)

So sorry to hear of your loss. They steal our hearts from the moment they come into our lives and it is never easy to let them go. Take comfort in the memories and know Yoda is waiting for you the Bridge...


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks like he gave you many years of devotion and wonderful memories. We should all be so lucky.


----------

